# 3x Pairs of Angels Spawned Today...



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

I couldn't get pics of the last pair cause they did it behind one of the leaves.

Black Marbles in a 20gal that I am going to divide soon to make room for one of my pairs in the 90gal... too much fighting in there with 2 pairs and no divider.










































Gold Marbles in a 90gal with another pair of Gold Marbles and a lone black male.


----------



## slund (Mar 19, 2006)

Ahhh...very nice!!

I miss my angels 

Good Luck with them!!

Stacie


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

congrats.. good luck with the babies.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

The Black female and mostly white "Koi" male at the top are two fish I bought from Wongs. They spawned once for me when I had them. I brought them in to menagerie which Im guessing is where you got them. Its unmistakeable, those are them. THey had an extremely strong pair bond. They still sleep together I bet.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

The Black female and mostly white "Koi" male at the top are two fish I bought from Wongs. They spawned once for me when I had them. I brought them in to menagerie which Im guessing is where you got them. Its unmistakeable, those are them. THey had an extremely strong pair bond. They still sleep together I bet.

The male used to have a roundish scar indentation near his lateral line about 1/2 way back on the side. Has it gone away?


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

What are you talking about?

I raised all 7 of my angels from when they were quarter to loonie size.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

i gotta quit drinking


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Lol, that's alright... keep drinking as long as you stay off the comp while you are drunk


----------

